# Pooping on Wheel



## courtno (Mar 9, 2010)

Adler has the flying saucer wheel, and she poops on it almost everynight. The worst part is, I use Aspen shavings for her, so her wheel gets all sticky and then the shavings stick to it. I've tried litter training, but she's not catching on.  Any suggestions for litter training besides having it available and clean and setting her in it everytime I get her out? I hate having to clean the wheel every single morning.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

If you switch to liners you'll have less of a mess, but don't be fooled: you'll always have a poopy wheel like 98% of hedgie owner :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Pooping on the wheel like that is normal and a lot of hedgies do it. Even if you are able to litter train your hedgie (some will, others wont) there is still a good chance the hedgie will still poop and pee on the wheel because its natural for them to use the bathroom "on the go". I litter trained mine on fleece liners and papertowel for the litter area and put the poop on the papertowel when I found them. Mine caught on real quick but some hedgies will never want to use one area. If the wheel is real hard to clean you can always try your hedgie out with a cake topper wheel because those are really easy to clean.


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

All hedgies poop on their wheels, thats just the way it is  The best you can do is find a wheel that is easy to clean, and yes you will probably have to clean it every morning. I bought a dishwashing brush(the kind with a long handle) for mine so all I have to do is run it under hot water and scrub a bit (takes 2 min tops) My hedgie is litter trained but all that really does is help keep the rest of his cage clean not the wheel. I use yesterdays news under his wheel to catch any...ummm..run off and fleece liners everywhere else. And I'm sorry I don't have any litter training advice, I lucked out because Milo's mommy taught him how to be a clean boy lol.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

courtno said:


> Adler has the flying saucer wheel, and she poops on it almost everynight. The worst part is, I use Aspen shavings for her, so her wheel gets all sticky and then the shavings stick to it. I've tried litter training, but she's not catching on.  Any suggestions for litter training besides having it available and clean and setting her in it everytime I get her out? I hate having to clean the wheel every single morning.


Most hedgies poop on their wheels while running...about all you can do is clean the wheel every single day :lol: 
Here is a pic of what my wanda's wheel looks like every single morning.


----------



## courtno (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone! It's good to know it's not a behavioral issue. If I have any success with litter training (or paper towel training seemed like something to try) then switching to liners will definitely help in the cleaning process, since poop will go down a drain but shavings shouldn't.


----------

